# GPU-Z doesn't read all fields of 9800gtx+



## lironezra1986 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I have a Gigabyte 9800GTX+ 1GB, and the newest GPU-Z version 0.3.0.
I am running Vista 64 Bit and have the Nvidia driver one before the newest.
It can't read the following fields:
1. Pixell Fillrate.
2. Texture Fillrate.
3. Bandwith.

In addition, It doesn't detect all the clocks in normal operation but only when I'm in a game.

Any Ideas ??


----------



## gpuz09 (Jan 1, 2009)

There is also a bug that should be fixed:

Tech is 55 nm, not 65nm.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 1, 2009)

The issue with the GPU die size has been posted several times. GPU-Z can't distinguish what size the GPU is from the driver. Don't worry about it.


----------



## lironezra1986 (Jan 1, 2009)

I can see that GPU-Z identifies all the fields for your card. Is it a Gigabyte recognition problem then ? Is there a fix planned ??


----------



## SeanG (Jan 5, 2009)

gpuz09 said:


> There is also a bug that should be fixed:
> 
> Tech is 55 nm, not 65nm.




Some of the GTX+ cards are 65nm.Only the newest ones are 55nm.If your card is 10.5 inches long and has two 6 pin plugs,its 65nm.If its 9 inches long and has one plug,its 55nm.


----------



## lironezra1986 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gigabyte's Support Team have supplied me with a BIOS version that fixes this problem.

Thank you Gigabyte!


----------



## werty316 (Jan 5, 2009)

SeanG said:


> Some of the GTX+ cards are 65nm.Only the newest ones are 55nm.If your card is 10.5 inches long and has two 6 pin plugs,its 65nm.If its 9 inches long and has one plug,its 55nm.


No offence but thats incorrect and unless I am mistaken, all 9800GTX+ video cards are 55nm.

For anyone who wants some reassurance, just take off the cooler and if the core is a B revision, then its a 55nm core.


----------



## SeanG (Jan 5, 2009)

I got info from a nvidia tech that if they have 2 plugs ,which makes sence,that they are the more power hungry 65nm.Thats why if you look at all the GTX+cards at newegg or wherever,you will see some are 2 plugs and some have 1.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2009)

All 9800GTX+ cards are 55nm, two plugs or one, it doesn't matter.

See here for proof of that.

The 9800GTX without the + are 65nm.  Unfortunately, GPU-z and all other software like it can't tell if a card has a 55nm G92 core of the 65nm G92 core.  The only way to tell is to remove the heatsink and look for yourself.


----------



## SeanG (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats one card.lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2009)

No, it is all cards.  but this one example serves to prove you wrong.

The single plug 9800GTX+ cards just very recently came out as nVidia just finally started allowing companies to custom design their own 9800GTX+ PCBs.  The single plug cards were produced to cut production costs, it has nothing to do with the 55nm cores.


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2009)

All 9800GTX+ are 55nm.  The reason Nvidia put the "+" at the end was to differentiate between the 55nm and 65nm.  Also GPU-Z 0.3.1 was just released.  Check it out.


----------



## SeanG (Jan 5, 2009)

Go out and buy a GTX+ that is 10.5 inches long and has two 6 pin plugs and ill guarantee it has a 65nm core.They didnt just make the new GTX+ cards shorter and have one plug to cut costs.Its mainly cause it uses less power than 65nm ones.Its funny how they didnt announce on the box like they did with the new GTX260 cards that it has a 55nm core.You dont even know what nvidia and its partners are capable of.lol

Check this card out,Its a GTX+ in a GTX box.   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130339

The whole point here is that GPU-Z doesnt read these cards or mine right.So you dont even know what it is unless you take the heatsink off.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have bought several 9800GTX+ cards that use the reference 10.5" PCB with two 6-pin connectors.  Every single one has been 55nm.  And yes, I have taken the coolers off of every single one to install waterblocks.

You make these guarantees, yet I have already shown you are wrong.  Still not convinced?  Oh look an XFX 9800GTX+ using the 10.5" PCB and two 6-pin connectors that has a 55nm core on it too...  Still not convinced? Oh look another 9800GTX+ using the 10.5" PCB with two 6-pin connectors that has a 55nm core on it...:shadedshu

Also, that is not a 9800GTX+ in a 9800GTX box.  Newegg just got the pictures wrong, which isn't a surprise:  See here, here, and here.


----------



## SeanG (Jan 6, 2009)

I didnt say there arent any 55nm GTX+ cards.I said there are 65nm GTX+ cards.

And read the reviews at newegg.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 6, 2009)

Your problem is that you're using the XP forceware on a vista machine, it will fix your problems if you install the correct nv drivers.

Edit: Sorry, I was under the impression that the screenshot in the second post was the same as the OP. Disreagard


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> I didnt say there arent any 55nm GTX+ cards.I said there are 65nm GTX+ cards.
> 
> And read the reviews at newegg.



The reviews on newegg show nothing, most are written by completely idiots, and I bet all of them that claim they got a 65nm card just ran GPU-z or something similar and went by that.  None probably removed the heatsink to be sure.

And actually, yes you are saying there aren't any 55nm GTX+ cards, or at least you are saying there aren't any that are 10.5" long with two 6-pin plugs.  Show me one 9800GTX+ that is 65nm, that has the cooler removed to confirm it is 65nm with pictures.

Oh, and if we are going buy newegg reviews... See here.  Search for 65nm and you will see "Tim" claim this card is 65nm.  Odd, it is one of the short versions with only one 6-pin though...:shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Jan 6, 2009)

SeanG said:


> I didnt say there arent any 55nm GTX+ cards.I said there are 65nm GTX+ cards.
> 
> And read the reviews at newegg.



Considering what you are saying is going against all facts on the matter, you should probablly post some sort of proof to back your claims.  Though really, it doesn't matter due to the fact this thread is supposed to be about GPU-Z.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Right, back on topic.

I had the same issue when my drivers were not installed correctly.  I had to run driver sweeper in safe mode to get rid of the left over bits of the old driver, then install the newest to get GPU-z to show properly.


----------



## lironezra1986 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

As I've already stated, the problem was solved with the help of the gigabyte support team.
they have given me a new BIOS version which fixed this problem.

Thanks for all of your suggesstions!


----------



## SeanG (Jan 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The reviews on newegg show nothing, most are written by completely idiots, and I bet all of them that claim they got a 65nm card just ran GPU-z or something similar and went by that.  None probably removed the heatsink to be sure.
> 
> And actually, yes you are saying there aren't any 55nm GTX+ cards, or at least you are saying there aren't any that are 10.5" long with two 6-pin plugs.  Show me one 9800GTX+ that is 65nm, that has the cooler removed to confirm it is 65nm with pictures.
> 
> Oh, and if we are going buy newegg reviews... See here.  Search for 65nm and you will see "Tim" claim this card is 65nm.  Odd, it is one of the short versions with only one 6-pin though...:shadedshu






If you look in the nvidia drivers it proves theres 65nm versions of GTX+



NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0612.1  = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+"
NVIDIA_G92.DEV_0613.1  = "NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+"


Tme first reference is the 65nm version used on the original GTX and first batch of GTX+ cards.
The second reference is the newer 55nm GTX+.And where do you see "Tim" say he pulled off the hsf to check it?He probably checked it with gpu-z,which we all know isnt right.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2009)

The drivers do not prove anything.  When I apply the latest drivers to my 9800GTX, it then read as a 9800GTX/9800GTX+.  It is pretty well known that nVidia did not change the device ID on the 9800GTX+, which is what is causing the issue with GPU-z in the first place.  Both the 9800GTX and 9800GTX+ had the same device ID, despite the different cores.  The line in the drivers is simply to reflect that the device ID applies to both cards.


----------



## SeanG (Jan 8, 2009)

Well to answer the op question,I just installed a EVGA 9800 GTX+ in my sons computer that I ordered from newegg 3 days ago and it has all fields and says 55nm.And thats using the latest GPU-Z,so I guess it is working right.So if it says 65nm,I guess its 65nm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Screenshot, or it isn't true, because according to W1z(the creator of GPU-z) it will never detect the 9800GTX+ as a 55nm.  However, maybe with the new shorter cards having a new device ID, it finally will.


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Screenshot, or it isn't true, because according to W1z(the creator of GPU-z) it will never detect the 9800GTX+ as a 55nm.  However, maybe with the new shorter cards having a new device ID, it finally will.



0.3.1 notes:

Fixed crash on systems without NVAPI (Win 2K, old NV drivers)
Optimized RV770 BIOS reading code for speed (faster application startup)
Improved voltage reading code for recent ATI cards
Added support for fan speed monitoring on ForceWare 180.xx and up
Added voltage monitoring for NVIDIA (GT200)
Changed reading method for RV770 sensors, fixes race conditions with other software and on-board fan control
*NVIDIA 9800 GTX+ listed as 55nm now*
Added support for Intel Q43/Q45
Added support for NVIDIA Quadro FX 4700 X2, GTX 295, GTX 285
Added preliminary support for NVIDIA GT212, GT214, GT215, GT216, GT218


----------



## SeanG (Jan 8, 2009)

Here it is,And i also noticed it only says 9800gtx+ not 9800gtx/9800gtx+.And notice the device ID like the drivers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well there you go.  The shorter version have the new Device ID, so GPU-z can finally tell the difference.  The older ones are still 55nm though.


----------



## ilkhan (Jan 10, 2009)

I just wanted to say that, by definition, there are no 65nm 9800GTX+ cards. The "+" means its 55nm. There may be 55nm 9800GTX units (to fill new inventory) but not the reverse.

Also, thanks for .3.1. (works fine under win7 x64 for me)


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 10, 2009)

My ID is the 0612 and nothing is changed, don't know if I want to go and edit bios just for that. And boy is my bios old compared to your cards, 62.92.56.00.06


----------



## xellos (Jan 10, 2009)

my gtx+ still shows 65 nm in 0.3.1


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 10, 2009)

Software cannot tell the difference between the GTX and GTX+. If you really want to know which you got take the cooler off and look at the die. Blame Nvidia for this, not GPUZ.


----------



## xellos (Jan 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> 0.3.1 notes:
> 
> Fixed crash on systems without NVAPI (Win 2K, old NV drivers)
> Optimized RV770 BIOS reading code for speed (faster application startup)
> ...




thats why i posted since its not working ^


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 10, 2009)

The 9800GTX+ with the new device ID will read correctly as 55nm, the old 9800GTX+ still uses the old device ID, and hence GPU-z can not tell the difference between an old 9800GTX+ and an 9800GTX.

If it is marked as a 9800GTX+, you can be sure you have a 55nm GPU.  If you don't believe me, take the cooler off and look.


----------



## xellos (Jan 11, 2009)

by old gtx+ do you mean the two 6 pin connector one, (im confused cause i just bought this card from newegg so it should have all the new updates....)..

I know i have a GTX+ , so im not really concerned if its 55nm, just wondering why i have a old device id now


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, the old 9800GTX+ and 9800GTX had the two 6-pin and had the 0612 device ID.  The new shorter 9800GTX+ with one 6-pin will have the 0613 device ID.


----------



## tistou77 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello

I tested a XFX, ZOTAC, Evga 9800GTX+, and with the latest version of gpu-z, it always shows 65nm (A2) except on Evga 

XFX => two 6-pin connectors
Zotac => one *8*-pin connector
Evga => one 6-pin connector

on die of the XFX it is *92 420 B1* (it's 55nm) 

is there something to do to get the right values in gpu-z? 

thank you


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sean, I can't believe how ignorant you are. When Nvidia is saying all the 9800GTX+ cards are 55nm, why don't you believe that ?   Nvidia released 9800GTX+ 55nm for a reason, which is to counter HD4850's performance with higher clock speeds than 9800GTX 65nm which is possible with only a smaller process. 

Also the initial 9800GTX+ 's had the same device ID as the 65nm 9800GTX's. SO GPU-Z cannot differentiate between the two. 

When GPU-Z's author is saying GPU-Z will detect a 55nm 9800GTX+ as 65nm 9800GTX, why is that so hard for you to believe ? 

I'm going to agree to disagree with you, lets say maybe there are some 9800GTX +'s which are 65nm. Show me a picture or a report of one ?


----------



## tistou77 (Jan 17, 2009)

thank you for your confirmation 

having read more than he could have GTX + in 65nm....

I was asking me questions ^^

then one-pin connectors, two-pin, etc... no difference 

thank you


----------

